# Oldest cat in the world...."Lucy" at 39!



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

At 39, Lucy is the Oldest Cat in the World

I haven't had one go past 17-3/4 yrs. and these were all purebreds. My neighbour has a DSH tuxedo neuter that's 22 y.o. that still wants out to go mousing.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

The oldest cat I ever saw was a 26 year old tabby boy that came into the vet I used to work at. 39 is amazing!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

funny, i found another article about Lucy, but it looks like a different cat!!

Can Lucy, 39, really be the oldest cat in the world? | Mail Online


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Our old farm/house cat lived to age 21(she did from an accident and not natural causes). 

Ironically she was named Lucy as well (for Lucille Ball). Our vet called it 'mix breed vigor' that let her live so long.

The last few years she did look alot worse for wear, as mentioned above...lots of wasted muscle and a visible spinal cord but mentally she was all there. The only the she lost was her hearing (which is what caused her death).


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

The tabby cat looked like an old cat. The white cat with the orange tabby tail, I"m not so sure.
Because of serious inbreeding, purebred cats don't stand a chance to live as long as naturally selected barn cats, I don't care how good you care for them.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure if I really believe that a cat could live to 39!

The oldest I knew was 24.

I saw the picture at the vets I used to go to when I lived in sydney and it was a cat with a party hat on and a cake with candles and I asked what that was all about and they said "her 24th birthday party"

I've heard of others up to around 20, but 39. Sorry I just don't believe this. Sorry


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't believe it either. Especially since the current owner has only had her a few years and got her from someone who passed away. Is it possible that maybe she is the woman's second cat? The first cat roamed her shop in the 70's, passed away and she got another that looked similar? That's really all the "proof" there is to her age anyway... memories of "her" from years ago from old friends and family. 

Seems to me if she were really 39 years old, someone would have made note of it at some point when she was still with her owner. 

I do find it funny that the two links have pictures of two completely different cats 

I've seen some old cats... several that are over 20 years old. And most of them LOOKED their age. Tell me a cat is 25, I might believe you. 29, that's really pushing it. But 39?? No way.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It seems a little odd that there are two identical stories, yet pictures of two clearly different cats...perhaps in the first picture posted, Lucy had suddenly developed a lot of grey hair!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree the Brown McTabby does look like an old cat, so maybe they did get th e wrong pic as the bicolor one looks too well muscled. Hmmm.....


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Care 2 has made an error. Further down they have a link (shown as reported) and this is to the Daily Mail article, the same one as the second posted link in the thread. I think the aunt has also made a mistake. Remembering a cat that she saw as a kitten in 1972 is quite hard. I don't believe it's the same cat.


----------

